# Nokia 1100 no suena



## matiaswsr (Feb 26, 2006)

Buenas noches, quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir como se reparan los timbres en un nokia 1100, ya que el aparato no suena, y no se si lo tengo que conectar al pc para solucionarlo o si es tema del hardware.....gracias.
ya revise todo lo referido al menu del teléfono y no tiene problemas.


----------



## emanuel ledezma juarea (Feb 27, 2006)

1 tu telefono puede que ese deshabilitado de los tonos que es lo mas seguro yo e arreglado muchos pero tienes que checar detenidamente que es lo que esta deshabilitado
2 cuando es falla de el hardware es porque posiblemente sete callo o tubo un movimiento brusco lo que tienes que hacer es checar si las laminitas de la bocina están haciendo contacto correctamente
3 puede que se halla formado sarro en las laminitas límpialas con silijet


----------



## caliche (Feb 28, 2006)

Yo me inclino por la tercera opcion que te propone emanuel, y mas si vives en un lugar humedo. Limpia los contactos, tanto los del circuito como las laminitas que salen del buzzer. Como no se que es silijet, yo lo limpio con alcohol isopropilico.

Saludos.


----------



## fernan (Abr 3, 2006)

fijate que el nokia 1100 tiene un problema uno de los contactos del buzzer esta cortado, casi con seguridad


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 12, 2006)

si te fijas el conector de tu nokia 1100 va desde cada base a elementos capacitivos, verifica que esten haciendo buena continuidad , si no es asi has un puenteo desde la base a los capacitores ceramicos, y prueba


----------



## nkern (May 2, 2013)

Hola gente, preste mi nokia 1100, cuando me lo devolvieron no me dijeron nada, hoy lo prendo con otro chip, y cuando llaman no suena ni vibra, en las opciones esta en al max volumen, va, suena muy bajito, cuando atiendo se escucha bien fuerte la comunicacion, re bien, pero no suena el ring, puede ser que la persona que preste el celu haya tocado algo, si alguien sabe de algo ayuda por favor, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2013)

Tal vez está en *modo silencioso* que se configura por otro lado que volumen y vibrador


----------

